# leds with tsunami help



## trainz4life (Oct 4, 2009)

hey guys my name is michael went to the train show yesterday in san antonio i bought 2 tsu gn 1000645 and a tsu gn1000 710 
can you use led with them they are prewired for incandecents and it says refer to the diesel owners manual for help with leds and i cannot get anything to work for led can you help me plz im using a bachmann dd40ax with the tsu gn 1000 645 with ngenering nano led 1 k resitor 

and a kato sd 70 mac w/tsu gn 1000 710 and led but they only run the 1.5 v lamps any help will be greatly appreiciated


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I can tell you the 1k is needed for the 1.5 volt bulb but an LED is 2 to 3.2 volts. I don't know the amperage of the bulb or the output of the decoder?
My guess is replace the 1k with a 450 ohm resistor.
Must be something in the manual?

Also the LED is directional the bulb is not. I use a CR 2023 (thin 3 volt battery for testing the LED. The LED must be installed correctly.


----------

